# Paint cannot read this file, this is not a valid bitmap file



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello, can you please help me, I'm panicking I've been searching & searching for hour's now and I can't find a solution, just yesterday I was working on a picture in "MSP" and then later today I decided I was going to do some more work on it and now it won't let me do anything with it, I'm unable to view it in photo's & I'm unable to open it as well without it saying C:\Users\****\Pictures\017 (3).jpg Paint cannot read this file. this is not valid bitmap file, or its format is not currently supported ? I really need this picture to be restored : (


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not sure why Paint would be telling you that a jpg is not a jpg
Would you want to attach the picture here ???
We can try more than Paint ... I can try Irfanview or Photoshop and others.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think the OS is Windows 10 is that correct
If so after editing a file in Paint and changing the resolution it is often found that paint will not open the file
The solution is either to copy the file to a flash pen drive and then open it on a computer running Windows 7 or 8.1
OR alternatively copy the file
On the original right click and click restore previous versions if there is an original version saved in a restore point or backup this may also work

OR if it will not open with another app such as Photo Viewer on 10 you may try this

I was continuing to mention IrfanView but I sat that my colleague had posted as above

So if you do have to use IrfanView
 http://www.irfanview.com/

Make a copy of the file and delete the file extension (the dot and letters after the dot).

Open IrfanView, then drag and drop the file onto the open IrfanView window.

IrfanView will attempt to determine the file type and open it.

If it does open in IrfanView, use File > Save as - and then save it in the format you want.

WORTH A TRY is this BEFORE you go to the trouble of install IrfanView or trying on another OS - In File explorer. with the pictures open click the drop arrow on the icon to the right of the toolbar - on the Change your View - select extra large icons
You may just find that you can then open it from there with Photo Viewer


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

Noyb said:


> Not sure why Paint would be telling you that a jpg is not a jpg
> Would you want to attach the picture here ???
> We can try more than Paint ... I can try Irfanview or Photoshop and others.


Hello, Thank You for responding to my message, I'm sorry but it won't allow me too upload the file for you ?


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

When I try to upload the file too you a message appear's saying, The following error occurred, The uploaded file was not an image as expected.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you tried either of my suggestions


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

DandyDanaDee said:


> When I try to upload the file too you a message appear's saying, The following error occurred, The uploaded file was not an image as expected.


Zip it and attach _(upload)_ the zip


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

Noyb said:


> Zip it and attach _(upload)_ the zip


I can't zip it, because you have to pay for it


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I posted two possible resolutions and explained the cause of the problem in post 3
I then asked


> Have you tried either of my suggestions


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello, I down loaded IrfanView, But I don't know what to do from there ?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Did you install IrfanView? If so, right click the jpg, that isn't a bitmap and select *Open With*. If IrfanView is not one of the choices, explore until you locate IrfanView.exe and select that to open it.

For the future, you NEVER work on an original photo! You archive the original either by burning to a disk or store it on a USB stick or drive. You *copy* the original to the computer and do all the editing on the copy. If something goes wrong, you get rid of that and copy the original to the computer and try again.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If you still can't use the file with it's filename ending in (3) there may be earlier versions ending in (2) and (1), and with no brackets containing a number, in the Pictures folder.


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

It won't work, is there some way I can chat with someone in real time that can guild me through step by step, I don't mean to frustrate you I have a learning disability, so I have a difficult time understanding thing's even very simple thing's.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

DandyDanaDee said:


> I can't zip it, because you have to pay for it


Right Click on the file and choose .... Send to >> Compressed (zipped) folder.
Any file put into a zipped folder will be zipped ...
And any file removed from a zipped folder be be unzipped.


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank You, Here's the file.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sorry ....
Won't open in Photoshop CS5.1, Photoshop Elements 2018, Irfanview, Xnview or Paint.
I tried to repair it with StellarPhoenix JPEGRepair and JPEG Repair PRO .... No Luck.
Next time, make sure you always work on a copy.


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

...is there some other way I can try and fix this ?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Where did the original picture come from ???


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you tried my other suggestions, besides the Irfan View
My colleague mentioned other versions in Pics
I mentioned restore earlier versions from RP`s or backups

and in addition to where it came from - what is the picture of - scenery or what


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Macboatmaster said:


> Have you tried my other suggestions, besides the Irfan View


FYI .. I was working in W7


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes I was referring to the possibility of him having a previous version
I cannot open it either on 7, 8.1 or 10
Paint cannot open jpegs over - cannot remember now is it 1200 x 1200
but there is a reported bug on 10 that jpegs edited in Paint will not then reopen in Paint

Is it not unusually large for a jpeg I get it at 2.49MB


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

The original picture came right from my photo's file in my computer's library, It was a picture I made in msp.


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

I have a Toshiba laptop, with Window's 8.1


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well if that is the case there is a good chance it has a copy in restore points - depending on if you have restore points turned on
I will leave you with my colleague
It will be easier for you than trying to answer both of us - a task which I think you are finding a little difficult

Good luck with it


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If the copy has the same name as the original try right click and restore previous versions as I mentioned in my first reply


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello, what should I do from here ?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I opened the unzipped file in a Hex editor and it seems to be full of zeroes.


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

...is that bad ?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I can not open your zipped file.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

DandyDanaDee said:


> ...is that bad ?


It means that most of the image is missing ... and the fact that you can 't open it means that the picture information that is needed to open the image is also missing .... (all zeros)
Most likely, Your only hope now is to find the original and start over


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

...where do I find the original ?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

look in your images folder for a file named 017.jpg
there should be at least 3
017.jpg
017(1).jpg
017(2).jpg


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

I do have all three, But none are the image I want too restore ?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

in that case it has gone & you have to start afresh


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

have you checked if you have system protection turned on
if so there may be a copy in restore points as I said
or indeed in File history if you that turned on to back up drive
I have mentioned this point previously
You do not have to restore the system you can find on right click previous
However unfortunately that would only find I think on the original and not your edited copy

If you do have system protection turned on and restore points the file can be retrieved from there using a program I can send you without having to restore the system and without the - right click restore previous finding it


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes, I do have my system protection turned on, and I tried too restore the system, but it couldn't complete because it said I had to temporarily disable the antivirus ?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is there a restore point dated BEFORE your attempted editing of the image and AFTER you installed the image
DO NOT actually restore I can find the image for you in the restore point


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

Okay, I didn't touch anything


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please answer the question

I do appreciate that you have said


> I have a learning disability, so I have a difficult time understanding thing's even very simple thing's.


and I will help as much as possible - is there not anyone who can help you by following the topic and answering the questions


----------



## DandyDanaDee (Dec 7, 2017)

...I would like the program you were going to send me ...too try and find my original copy with restore point's ...or too check and see if I even have restore point's ...I hope I'm not angering you ...I just have a hard time understanding ...it's easier for me to understand something when it's step by step.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are not angering me
PLEASE find out if there is a restore point dated AFTER you installed/downloaded the image AND before you attempted the editing of it
You do this by going to the start button
type in the box titled search programs and files
*system restore*
when that appears above click it
a window will open restore system files and settings
click next
that will then show you the restore points
on the lower left of that window there may be a line saying
show more restore points if so click to check that small box

then look at the date of the points in the main window and see if there is one dated as mentioned

SENDING you the program at THIS stage will not help you until you ascertain what restore points you have

That is step by step and if you cannot follow that - with respect you need to get some help - from someone who can follow the above


----------

